# Tips for an easy transition to a new boarding barn?



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

If possible, take her to the new facility a few times before the move and let her see the barn, meet some horses, maybe do some work.

Also you can try giving her some probios or something similar to make sure her tummy stays in working order through the move.

Also, it would be better if you could have a plan to take her off the trailer and turn her out directly, rather than put her in a stall.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Lucky that she has a friend moving with her... Bali moves next week and I am worried he'll be lonely without his pasture buddies.


----------

